# What to do if your dog eats glass...Jester strikes again!



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh poor you and Jester, sending Big Hugs, luckiy my cats are more intrested in the three than any of the golden gang


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Awww poor Jester! Hope everything comes out all right. I know you will be checking the poops for the next couple of days. Gotta be tough for him to see all those shiny tennis balls hanging from the tree and not try to get one to play with. Hopefully he learned his lesson.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have been putting off putting up my Christmas tree for this very reason. I have already moved my loveseat to the corner we put our tree up so I can barracade it. Thanks for the tip. This year I think the expensive ornaments are staying in their boxes.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I bet he didn't swallow any. It sounds like you probably caught him in time.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you for the tip!! Glad to hear he's okay. We're treeless this year as I fear the temptation to eat the ornaments and yank on the branches would be too great to ignore.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

wow thanks for that info!! we arent even putting up a tree, mostly because we arent even going to be home for christmas, but also because i just know Sam will have a field day with it when we aren't home! 

i hope Jester is ok!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh Jester.. Glass is not good for you bud. Thanks for the tip about the mineral oil and stuff, that is really good to know..


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I just want to say THANK YOU so much for this post...what a helpful hint/tip to know if that should ever happen to my pup!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope is ok and didn't eat any glass. When Peanut eat all of her fish hooks I asked about the cotton balls and the vet acted like he had never heard of it. Of course there Hillbillies here and might hear it in a couple of years















​*Jack, Peanut and Rusty*​*
*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Vet recommended this a few years ago. A client came in with her dog after he had eaten a package of straight pins or sewing needles. He x-rayed the dog and found 16 I believe. The 16 pins were in to many locations along the track he remember the cotton ball tip. When the dog passed the cotton balls, every single pin was found with in a ball of cotton!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

My girl Rascal has eaten Xmas ornaments before. I take a piece of bread and spread a LOT of vaseline on it and she gobbles it right down. When she was a puppy she had eaten at least 4 small Xmas ornaments and 2 years later she is still with us with no harm done.

I would be afraid the cotton balls would clog the pipes so to speak :doh: I had a girl eat something similar to cotton balls (white and similiar in shape to a cigar) and she eventually threw it up as she could not digest it.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

When Jester ate glass the first time, the vet told me to use a "handful" of cotton balls soaked with mineral oil. He didn't get clogged up at all. Everything slid right out the other end :doh:!

This time I only gave him about 5 small cotton balls because I think Vern is probably right...I think I caught him in time.

Just a note if you haven't read the link.... Only use real cotton balls...not cosmetic puffs or any kind of synthetic or man made material.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

We are so lucky Emmy leaves the tree alone. Now our cat is a different story. He hits the ornaments and chases them once they've fallen and he trys to eat the limbs!! :doh:


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

They sure do like to keep us on our toes, don't they? Glad you heard it and knew how to respond.

My dummy Shadow ate a nail a long time ago. We were recommended to give him a 'glob' of Vasaline, keep watch on his stools and for blood for a few days, but all 'came out' fine thankfully. 

Angie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> When Jester ate glass the first time, the vet told me to use a "handful" of cotton balls soaked with mineral oil. He didn't get clogged up at all. Everything slid right out the other end :doh:!
> 
> This time I only gave him about 5 small cotton balls because I think Vern is probably right...I think I caught him in time.
> 
> Just a note if you haven't read the link.... Only use real cotton balls...not cosmetic puffs or any kind of synthetic or man made material.


My Vet wasn't concerned about a blockage. Maybe cotton balls do not adhere to each other?


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

This is why I bought shatter-proof non-glass ornaments this year (They look real anyways...and they're box proof...you know, when you just want to toss them all in the box but are afraid they'll break)

But...this is a great tip...I would have never thought of it...I think I watch too much Emergency Vet ER or whatever that show is called.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hung all my glass ornaments high so Bama wouldnt mess with them. He only goes over and pushes on them to make them move.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks AngelKody for this tip on Christmas ornaments. I made the choice to leave all that kind of glass type ornaments in the box this year. So far Daisy isn't too interested in the tree, she's more keen on taking the cute little stuffed animal ornaments I taped on my families presents!! But this is excellent advice and I'm so glad you posted it just in case...


----------

